# Morning All;



## oldfella (Aug 30, 2015)

Bought a  Smoker awhile back, but found that living France, no one knew what a Smoker Barbecue was. Having left the UK 30 years ago, and living in the sticks in SW France;  and as you know the French are very Proud of their Culinary Prowess, and rightly so, could find very few , who had heard of a Smoker for Barbecues. So all  that I have leant about the Art so far comes from the  US which is fine, how ever  being an 81 year old man lifting half a pig on my smoker is bit to much and seeing as I live alone their Rubs and marinades recipes would still in the cupboard long after I,d popped me clogs, so was glad to that some  kind Fella from that side of the pond  saw fit to include us in the Art;

So Morning All,  and I am sure that I will learn a lot more a about,        "SMOKING"


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 31, 2015)

bonjour vieillard comment est votre fumeur aujourd'hui

sûrement vous ne seriez pas capable de manger un demi- porc sur votre proper? ne vous invitez des amis à votre maison?


----------



## jockaneezer (Aug 31, 2015)

Howdy Oldfella, barbecue with a French twist, could come out Cajun style ! As Kiska says, get some friends round and convert the locals [emoji]9786[/emoji]
The Internet is a fantastic resource for information but you do have to Wade through it at times, seen some suspect Q on YouTube but rest assured, all the info you get from here is Kosher.
Amicaliment votre, Graeme.


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 31, 2015)

Amicaliment votre ..... The Persuaders (TV Program)??????


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 31, 2015)

Oh I see "Best Wishes" !!!! it is the sound track for the Persuaders! LOL!


----------



## jockaneezer (Sep 1, 2015)

Couldn't imagine Brett Sinclair cooking on a barbie, could you ? [emoji]9786[/emoji]


----------



## oldfella (Sep 1, 2015)

Morning All,  Gawd Help me, lived here for 30 years and and there,s you lot writing in French, while I've just got past, Par-la Vous Anglaise;;    Anyway Pleased to meet you all,  and hope that can I learn enough from you folk, to smoke a few good meals, before I pop me clogs, so to speak; Keep a few  chickens. grow my own veg, and make my own wine  my neigbors  are all farmers and  so I buy all my meat from the locals.

   The smoker I have the is Char- Broil Silver Smoker, you know the one,  you are recommended  to never Buy,, but I read that  after I had bought it. 

  So having bought the worst smoker ever built, I started my quest  over the net, to find recipes for  things like Rubs and Marinades for smokers, only to find most recipe's are in amounts for an army and not for one old man.  

   Never mind; so  my rubs and marinades consist  Some of this, a pinch of that; and so on, add it to olive oil, rub it on the meat, leave for a  few hours,  and say a quick one  to the Fella  up-stair's,  place it in the smoker,  open a bottle and after few hours ( and a few glass's )  give it a prod with my thermometer, and up to now enjoyed whatever has come out of the smoke box.

     It was  while searching the net for recipes  that I came  this site, and hope to learn a lot from you good People;  .


----------



## smokeymondays (Sep 1, 2015)

oldfella said:


> so  my rubs and marinades consist  Some of this, a pinch of that; and so on, add it to olive oil, rub it on the meat, leave for a  few hours,  and say a quick one  to the Fella  up-stair's,  place it in the smoker,  open a bottle and after few hours ( and a few glass's )  give it a prod with my thermometer, and up to now enjoyed whatever has come out of the smoke box.


hahaha, super funny, - been smoking years and this is still me...minus the olive oil (unless its Baltimore Pit Beef, try it)


----------



## kiska95 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi oldie
Send me your address via PM and I will send you some of my rub FOC
Mind you we could come over and build you s UDS over a weekend just need to keep us going with homemade hooch!
Brian


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 3, 2015)

Hello.  Welcome to the "Family".  There are a few cheap and easy modifications you can do to that  smoker.  You asy 81 yrs. old but I'll be you are in better health than I am.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I will PM those to you.  I am from Texas.  Been in the U.K. for almost 16 yrs..  Back in my younger days  The rubs and such were not so popular.  The taste and tenderness of the meat, and some salt and pepper.  Maybe some bbq sauce.  I still just use salt and pepper most times.  I just like the meat and smoke taste.  Don't worry too much about the fancy stuff.  Try salt and pepper.  Buy a bottle of BBQ Sauce and "jazz" it up with garlic, onion, red wine whatever you like.

IF you just want to try some, I'm with kiska; PM me an address and I'll send you a Texas stlye rub.  Just my opinion.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## demosthenes9 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi there Oldfella.   WRT rub recipes being too big, have you tried running any of them through a recipe calculator/converter on the web ?   There's a number of them that will upsize or downsize the measurements for you.  Probably even convert from US measurements into metric if need be.


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 4, 2015)

Hey Demo!  That's why we pay you tha BIG MONEY!  Always a good idea comes up.  Good idea buddy!  There you go oldfella.  A recipe converter.  There a bunch on the net.  If you need help finding one let me know.  The offer still stands for me to send you some rub.  Well; it is a Texas style but not to hot and spicy  Kids eat it.  AND! I promise it won't kill ya!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I don't let the wife make it.  She tends to put in "special" ingredients "especially" for me.  Somehow I am not so sure that is a good thing for my health!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   She keeps this insurance policy thing handy!  I see her reading it with the magnifying glass!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

